

Monitoring Processes with Supervisord - fideloper
https://serversforhackers.com/editions/2014/08/12/process-monitoring/

======
fideloper
This weeks SFH covers Supervisord (The eBook mentioned there will cover
forever and Circus as well).

I've tried to add a little beyond the usual tutorial on Supervisord to include
things like adding environmental variables your application can use, and
setting up Supervisord's web interface.

------
shurane
Upstart and systemd are not that complicated. Supervisord certainly has
advantages -- the main one is that it's always a `pip install` away on *nix
platforms.

------
bennyp101
I've been using supervisord for a while, but never knew it had a built in
webserver..

